# Gloves?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im getting very soft in my old age, and last winter I vowed to get some more protection than the wool fingerless gloves. Im looking for some warm, dry, and fishable gloves.

Kast gloves? Simms neoprene? Patagonia neoprene?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've had zero luck any of the cheaper crap from basspro and am interested too. I do like the last parts of this description from the Kast gloves:

http://www.backcountry.com/kast-gear-steelhead-glove

but they're pretty spendy. The Simms Prodry gloves look pretty sweet, but they better for $99...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Field & Stream carry Sealskins gloves for the ice fishermen. 100% waterproof and have great maneuverability. Cost around $50.00


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I got "old" last year too. I got a simple pair of wool gloves with the fingers cut off. They were $12 bucks or something like that. What a difference they made on hand warmth. The wool also holds the fish well if you want to land them by hand, in the Spring of course. Use the net during Winter.

Rickerd


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Anybody try the Sealskinz? I hear they are pretty good but looks like the only fingerless option is a shooting glove. 

https://www.sealskinz.com/US/gloves?limit=none

Any other brands you have had success with? I don't necessarily require waterproof, but the ability to free index finger and thumb without removing the glove would be nice. Seems every outing my hands are the limiting factor. Can layer up everywhere else but the gloves I have are either warm and too bulky or thin and cold.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Patagonia fingerless gloves?
http://www.patagonia.com/product/homepool-fingerless-fishing-gloves/81715.html


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Simms tightline gloves are really nice, full dexterity and my fingers never get too cold unless I dunk them. I carry a spare set of fingerless wool gloves in case they get wet.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, I started this topic over two years ago, and I’m still using cheap wool gloves. However, now I only cut the gloves at the very tips on just the thumb and forefinger. All other fingers are protected, and the thumb and forefinger can recoil back into the glove on the really cold days.

I’m a big fan of Patagonia, but those fingerless gloves don’t look to offer any more protection than just cutting a thumb hole in your sleeve?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

In the same situation, Rooster. Seems every year I put some hack combo together while holding out for a perfect glove that I can ever find


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Just ordered these:

https://www.amazon.com/STRIKER-Clim...&keywords=Striker+Ice+Climate+Crossover+Mitts

With 40-200 grams of Thinsulate, they've got to be warm.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rooster said:


> LOL, I started this topic over two years ago, and I’m still using cheap wool gloves. However, now I only cut the gloves at the very tips on just the thumb and forefinger. All other fingers are protected, and the thumb and forefinger can recoil back into the glove on the really cold days.
> 
> I’m a big fan of Patagonia, but those fingerless gloves don’t look to offer any more protection than just cutting a thumb hole in your sleeve?


I gave up on the various waterproof/fingerless gloves and either use as above or some fleece gloves converted the same way. In addition, I use the adhesive Toe Warmers place in the glove so they heat the top of my hand where all the blood circulates. Fingers stay warm and the fleece will hold the heat when wet and will dry fairly quick.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I heard, but have not tried yet, that using hospital latex gloves then wool fingerless gloves makes for a warm combination. Latex is very grippy so you wouldn't have to take them off to tie a knot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

zimmerj said:


> I heard, but have not tried yet, that using hospital latex gloves then wool fingerless gloves makes for a warm combination. Latex is very grippy so you wouldn't have to take them off to tie a knot.


Tried that combo and it became a disaster as my hands will eventually built moisture and the Latex trapped the moisture.. The rubber (latex) and moisture conduct the cold very efficiently.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I have I stumbled across a good solution (for me). Pair of my winter golf gloves(for cold) and a thin thermawool liner under them (for stupid,out of your mind cold). As much dexterity as you can possibly get while still maintaining some warmth. My opinion anyways.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The best pair of gloves I've ever owned were Army issued ones from the early 80's. Green wool liners with a black leather shell and a wrist strap. I bought an identical looking pair at an Army surplus store and they were worthless. Not sure why the night and day difference because they were both wool and leather and about the same thickness.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Four years ago, I purchased a pair of finger-less Glacier Gloves from Basspro, cost me about 20 bucks and IMO work great; the palm area are made of neoprene while the other side is fleece. Granted if you are fishing in below freezing temps for any duration of time, any exposed skin such as fingertips will get cold especially if they get wet! You can keep a towel handy to dry your fingers off as they get wet or as Zimmerj discussed, use hospital latex gloves under finger-less gloves. Unlike Shortdrifts results, this approach works fine for me and could benefit others as well. The latex does not breath which will cause moisture build up in warmer temps, but that does not happen to me when fishing colder temps. We use these gloves often in our business to eliminate finger prints on acrylic when handling parts and purchase them locally; they are 4mil thick which allows a skin tight fit and the ability to tie knots on leaders/tippets/fly's as needed. I keep a box of these at the cabin for the winter season and keep a few extra in my fly bag when fishing as they may not last through a day's outing because of how thin they are. A box of 100 runs between 8-10 dollars so that is .16 to .20 a pair, so that will not break anyone's bank for those who are curious. If it does not work for you, there are plenty of other uses for these around your house. Tight lines and warms hands all!


----------

